# Axion Archery SILENCER Stabilizer and EDGE SIGHT



## Axion Archery (Dec 28, 2007)

As seen in Mathews 2010 catalog photo shoots and in Mission Archery bow package bows.

Dave Potts
Axion Archery
National Sales Manager
WE FEEL YOUR PASSION !!!!

www.axionarchery.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvMy-qA8Ro8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFqVYe5FyHQ&feature=related


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Sep 28, 2006)

Any info on when we should see this sight available? MSRP?


----------



## Axion Archery (Dec 28, 2007)

The sight are available to ship on January 18th

Dave Potts
Axion Archery
www.axionarchery.com
WE FEEL YOUR PASSION !!!!


----------

